# Yggdrasil | Slingshot carve along over the next week



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi folks

I did a bit of fork Hunting yesterday and picked up some nice pieces of Beech, one in particular was perfect for a full fork carving so I thought I'd share progress over the next few days as I work through it.

The topic is Yggdrasil, or loosely based on that design at least, the Norse myth relating to the tree of life. An eternal green ash tree, perfect myth for sling enthusiasts 

In this first pic I've removed the bark and cut the fork roughly to size, the design is drawn on in pencil and then when I'm happy with it I go over it with a fine liner.

Next step is to put stop cuts all across the design and then work against them.

















More pics to come later this evening.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Here comes another cool masterpiece


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

You have got my attention.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Very cool. Thank you for sharing your process! I'll be checking back in for sure.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks gents 

I've done a bit more carving today and also epoxied the pins in place, the 9 pins represent one of each of the realms from the myth.

More tomorrow..


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

can't wait to see it finished


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is coming along beautiful already. Do you sand the design down once finished? I would be afraid to make it lose its pop


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

eagerly awaiting the next installment, good topic Magic, cheers.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> That is coming along beautiful already. Do you sand the design down once finished? I would be afraid to make it lose its pop


Thanks guys, hi Q, I do sand it down but I carve the detail 2-3mm deeper to compensate.

So, the next instalment, rough sanded and cut to size.















Fine graded sanding up to 400 grit and 1st coat of Danish oil.















Tomorrow will be more sanding and band notches and I'll knock up a short video showing the finished forks.

Cheers all.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is coming out absolutely stunning. You do really cool work. Very original


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so great by chance do you show your carving technic ? I learned in school but that's long time ago 
and some time it's just the little different hold of a tool to give you that lightning strike 
I like to see new Teckniks and I really love to see how to videos they tickle me to try things and you are never to old to learn new things to
Thanks again for those nice how to pics 
Cheerio


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

leon13 said:


> That's so great by chance do you show your carving technic ? I learned in school but that's long time ago
> and some time it's just the little different hold of a tool to give you that lightning strike
> I like to see new Teckniks and I really love to see how to videos they tickle me to try things and you are never to old to learn new things to
> Thanks again for those nice how to pics
> Cheerio


Hello my friend, it's funny I've never really thought about techniques for carving but you're right there are quite a lot of different grips etc. I'll see what I can do with a video when I've finished this one off


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi folks

Here we are with just about the finished set. I've a lanyard toggle to add which is drying so finishing touches will be tomorrow.

A few more pics now that the oil has dried off.

























Thanks for looking


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice work Magic !! Sure love my setup !,


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

MagicTorch100 said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > That's so great by chance do you show your carving technic ? I learned in school but that's long time ago
> ...


Yes! Yes, please!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Freakin' awesome MagicTorch! You should consider the name "Magic TOUCH"!!! Thanks for sharing. It's cool to see the progression. And I'm on board with the others, it would be cool to see your carving technique. Kinda seperate but have you ever thought about a time lapse??


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

That's absolutely beautiful, thanks for sharing your process. Something so simple ends up so stunning I am running out of ways to explain how cool this is


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

kraftr ok steinn


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow... Is a slingshot even worthy of all that work? That's a true beauty sir, I hope it lasts forever.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Freakin' awesome MagicTorch! You should consider the name "Magic TOUCH"!!! Thanks for sharing. It's cool to see the progression. And I'm on board with the others, it would be cool to see your carving technique. Kinda seperate but have you ever thought about a time lapse??


Thanks B 

I'll definitely have a go at a couple of technique vids, I've a few simple designs which will work nicely. Time lapse sounds very cool, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

DougDynasty said:


> Absolutely gorgeous





tyrone8511 said:


> That's absolutely beautiful, thanks for sharing your process. Something so simple ends up so stunning I am running out of ways to explain how cool this is





Pilgrim said:


> kraftr ok steinn





honorary pie said:


> Wow... Is a slingshot even worthy of all that work? That's a true beauty sir, I hope it lasts forever.


Thanks guys you're very kind - @honorary pie it's all about the journey, I've had more slingshots turn out as wood chip so getting one out the door is always nice


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ataboy! Nice relief work. One reason it's nice because the indentation is flat and that's tricky to do. The other reason it's nice is the design and imagination needed to execute this. A third reason I like it, IT'S A NATURAL FORK and I'm really hot on natural fork slingshots lately. Do you use a Dremel type tool or just hand carving tools? Or both? I wish I had a Dremel. I have no disk nor belt sander, Dremel, router. Humm...maybe Susi will read a note under the next Xmas tree we put up at Thanksgiving... But when wives go guy tools for hubbies often you get an unpleasant surprise so best I be Santa myself, LOL. I promised her a new washer and drier the year we moved to the countryside. She opened the box and there they were... a Masingil and a towel. No offense if this is "modded".


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Ataboy! Nice relief work. One reason it's nice because the indentation is flat and that's tricky to do. The other reason it's nice is the design and imagination needed to execute this. A third reason I like it, IT'S A NATURAL FORK and I'm really hot on natural fork slingshots lately. Do you use a Dremel type tool or just hand carving tools? Or both? I wish I had a Dremel. I have no disk nor belt sander, Dremel, router. Humm...maybe Susi will read a note under the next Xmas tree we put up at Thanksgiving... But when wives go guy tools for hubbies often you get an unpleasant surprise so best I be Santa myself, LOL. I promised her a new washer and drier the year we moved to the countryside. She opened the box and there they were... a Masingil and a towel. No offense if this is "modded".


Hi Chuck

Only thing I use is a knife, for this one it's an Eric frost mora 106, I do have a Dremel but I only use it for scrimshaw because its quicker. For any wood carving I don't think machine can create the same kind of clean line that a hand and knife can. Natural all the way too, I have plenty of board cuts and very special Alu cored slings but personally the natural always does it for me


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

MagicTorch100 said:


> DougDynasty said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely gorgeous
> ...


Hey, if you want it out the door so fast, mine is always open. No joke. :ups:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I very much admire the Skill and Art that you are presenting.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

This must be Thor´s slingshot!!! made in Asgard!! The carving reminds me Mjolnir, Thor´s Hammer:


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi, I've just tried to put the pics into a short video sequence might be a bit easier to see.






Thanks all for the comments and taking the time to have a look


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Magichands...I mean magictorch,
Thanks for sharing. I always enjoy oohing over your works.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great vid!!! thnks for sharing!! by the way, very nice music!!!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Outstanding craftsmanship, MT.* Always wonderful to see a natural natural. I totally love the extra touch with the little "pins". It's very interesting just how much that subtle little bit adds aura. So pretty. Ha! You've got me thinking a bit now... Patience and time! Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

good skills . what do you carve with ? do you have shaped chisels?


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

twang said:


> good skills . what do you carve with ? do you have shaped chisels?


Hi Twang, I use a knife although I do have various chisels.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

thats the dogs danglers, nice one Magic.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

you use that knife? must take ages


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

twang said:


> you use that knife? must take ages


 it doesn't take that long, probably 4 hrs for the detailed carving end to end and 3-4 for the shaping and finishing.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

May take hours, but when you are doing What you love time flies. It is obvious you have had lots of practice. You bro great work bud


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

You do great work#


----------

